

Opera Founder Jon S. von Tetzchner Resigns Over Differences With Board - Indyan
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/24/opera-founder-jon-s-von-tetzchner-resigns-over-differences-with-board/

======
bradleyland
I'm probably being dense here, but is "more quarterly focused" a euphemism for
"more revenue focused"? In long form, "more focused on quarterly earnings
reports"?

~~~
vessenes
Yep. Given Opera's history, my guess is that the board wants less of a 'true
technology believer' and hasn't been happy with answers to the 'Come on,
explain again about Chrome? Why don't we have that market share?'
conversation.

~~~
brudgers
In the mobile market, Opera is the top browser.

[http://gs.statcounter.com/#mobile_browser-ww-
monthly-201005-...](http://gs.statcounter.com/#mobile_browser-ww-
monthly-201005-201105)

~~~
phereford
Mobile browser market is small potatoes compared to desktop browser market :(.

~~~
zeddez
The bigger issue is that the mobile market is moving from one where operators
decide on the browser to when where it already comes with the OS.

Apple - included. Android - included. Windows phone - included.

That's not to say that there isn't a role for after market browsers like
Firefox and Opera, but the opportunity has significantly diminished.

Given that mobile and operators has been the major source of revenue for
Opera, the company might have some very challenging decisions to make.

------
someone13
Official press release here:

<http://www.opera.com/press/releases/2011/06/24/>

------
zeddez
Not unexpected. Opera has a giant issue with remaining viable going forward.

On the cost side - There is an increasing investment across the board by other
browser vendors. Coupled with more extensive marketing.

On the revenue side - They have negligeble share on the PC side. And the
mobile market is moving from an operator controlled (where Opera thrives by
charging operators) to one where browsers are already included.

Opera needs to find a way to be relevant in the new and inevitable future.

------
millerc
Stories like this make me reflect on woes that I've been suffering for a
couple of years. As founders (whatever the scale), shouldn't we pay more
attention to the loyalty of the people we take under our wing? It seems a
fairly common occurence - in my career and at large - to see a good thing
taken over by the people we bring for help.

Personally, I wish I had paid attention to that 10 years ago, and I have a
feeling that Tetzchner too.

------
ArabGeek
this is a sad news i am a big fan of Jon and Opera :(

